# Macedonian: Urmino Pravino/Urmilo Pravilo (?)



## wondering 906

I have heard whispering in Macedonian, hoping someone can help me with English meaning

Urmino Pravino or could have been Urmilo Pravilo


----------



## 123xyz

Neither proposed version makes any sense to me, except that "правило" ("pravilo", as you've written it) means "rule" (as a noun). Also, "урмино" ("urmino", as you've written it) means "belonging to the date" (as in the fruit), but what's the probability of someone referring to something that belongs to a date? It's a literary word anyway, and the more common alternative would be "на/од урма".


----------



## wondering 906

Thanks, I heard whispers, so there is a possibility that I might not have got all the words correctly when they whispered. Appreciate your response.


----------



## wondering 906

Can you please suggest the alternative (in your last post) in English?


----------



## 123xyz

If you are not sure of what you heard, I suggest that there is a high probability that you misheard and possibly even got the words completely wrong. What do you mean, can I suggest the alternative in English? "на/од урма" means "of/from a date" (the fruit), as I already said.

Some more wild guesses:

"правино" (pravino) could be "правено" (praveno), i.e. "done; that which has been done"
"правило" (pravilo) could be "правело" (pravelo), i.e. "it has done"

However, if you don't know the context, I think that any further guessing would be futile.


----------



## wondering 906

Thanks, perhaps you are right, things are much harder to spell or understand when you don't know the language. But, your guesses are probably right, are you able to make any further educated guess on the other word "Urmeno"?


----------



## 123xyz

I find "urmino/urmeno/urmilo" problematic, as it doesn't really sound like any Macedonian word, except for the already-mentioned "урмино", meaning "of a/the date", which is a highly improbable word, as I said. Meanwhile, I can't think of any other words/roots which start with "ур-" (ur-). Is it possible that there was a consonant at beginning, before the "u" sound? Also, could you tell me more about the context - who whispered what to whom, where, under what circumstances, with what kind of facial expression, etc.

Meanwhile, What syllable was "urmino/urmeno/urmilo" stressed on when you heard it? Perhaps it's two or more words. What about "pravino/pravilo"? If it was not stressed on the first syllable, none of my three suggestions would be valid, unless the speaker in question spoke in a dialect.


----------



## wondering 906

Unfortunately, I did not get the face expression, it was whispered while I was away but I recorded the voices, I believe funny business was going on in the bedroom, hence I am trying to make sense of what were they discussing. I have heard "Sakam gole doparchiye, Urmeno seks" and then in another conversation it was Urmeno praveno was mentioned after few other words which I can't make sense of.

you are right, it was stressed on the first syllable, it's same for "urmino/urmeno/urmilo".


----------



## 123xyz

Do you understand what "sakam gole doparchiye, urmeno seks" was supposed to mean? The only clear things there are "сакам" (sakam), which means "I want" and "секс" (seks), obviously "sex". As for the rest, "голе" (gole) should presumably be "голи" (goli), meaning naked, so "I want naked..., ... sex". If the topic of the conversations was sex, perhaps what was said was "курвино правило" (kurvino pravilo), meaning "a whore's rule", which may refer to some sexual practice, or some sexual logic in general? Could "urmeno" have indeed been "kurvino"? In the first context, in turn, perhaps "urmeno" was "имено" (imeno), meaning "namely" - based on the grammatical context, saying "I want naked X, namely sex" would seem plausible, wouldn't it?

Meanwhile, could you perhaps forward me the recordings by private message, so that I can make out what is being said myself? Perhaps I'd have better luck than you, not only with these fragments, but the entire conversation, which is to be expected, as long as the voices are actually clear on the recordings.


----------



## DarkChild

Umno pravilo?


----------

